# “The Slaughter and Removal of All Whites"



## RedLion

In fives year in South Africa. Insane, but believable. Whites in rural areas (mostly farmers) are already being murdered at historic rates.

White South Africans Are Preparing For ?The Slaughter and Removal of All Whites Within Five Years?


----------



## Smitty901

Groups calling for that here. Just a madder of time.


----------



## Chipper

Come get some. Boyz.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> Groups calling for that here. Just a madder of time.


I do agree that it will require bloodshed to stop the markists.


----------



## Camel923

I know a pair of Missionaries that were in Lesotho, one of the tribal homelands with in South Africa. Hatred of Whites, murder and rape are the norm. How ever, it's getting worse as the nation follows the path of Rhodesia. Which is now Zimbabwe. All the tribes hate each other but they all hate whites more.


----------



## Denton

The Afrikaners are well aware of what happened to the white farmers in Rhodesia. When a government starts rumbling about genocide and the theft of land, you'd better listen.

Rhodesia was the bread basket of the continent, until the bloodshed and theft of the farmland. Starvation ensued. The same is going to happen to South Africa.

There will be no winners.


----------



## Illini Warrior

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...can-noodplan-suidlander-preppers-prepare.html

we hashed out the prepping part of the Suidlanders evac plan .....


----------



## SOCOM42

Too bad "5 Commando'" no longer exist.


----------



## homefire

SOCOM42 said:


> Too bad "5 Commando'" no longer exist.


What's 5 commando?


----------



## SOCOM42

The "5 Commando" were a group of SOF lead by Hoare, that cleaned up much of Central Africa in the 60's-70's.

There are two movies loosely based on their ops, one with Richard Burton (the wild geese) and one with Rod Taylor(dark of the sun}.

Their actions proved the value of 30 cal. AKA .303" MK7 BALL and 7.62X51 NATO M80 BALL.

The FNFAL did outstanding service with them and another now gone unit, the "bright lights".

Yes the Africans not the Afrikaans's are now ruling Africa and it shows, degraded right back to prehensile time.

They almost always win when they outnumber the others by 10-1 or better.

Rorke's Drift proved as history accounts who is the better fighter.


----------



## Camel923

African nations Believe in being lead by one big man in charge and slaughtering there enemies in general.


----------



## Prepared One

There is a lesson to be learned in South Africa. History teaches, yet we continue to ignore.


----------



## Smitty901

"10,000 Fearless Men' Farrakhan calls for Black men" . He made it clear he wanted them to kill white men. He has been raising an Army of many years.


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> "10,000 Fearless Men' Farrakhan calls for Black men" . He made it clear he wanted them to kill white men. He has been raising an Army of many years.


There is the ".303 solution".

I have watched him and his simian antics for decades, let him try, there are plenty who would deplete the mass in short order.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Helter Skelter!


----------



## Boss Dog

It's been going on for many years, just not much publicity. I know a fella here who left back before the ANC took over. He came with a wife and 2 kids and little else. They weren't allowed to take all their furniture, only allowed one vehicle (he was a collector) and a percentage of the bank accounts. The rest was either given to family members or confiscated by the gov't. He just retired from a very successful business and the son is now running it. They're happy with their choice.


----------



## 6811

Smitty901 said:


> "10,000 Fearless Men' Farrakhan calls for Black men" . He made it clear he wanted them to kill white men. He has been raising an Army of many years.


Farrakhan and his 10,000 black men can kiss my white ass. I say bring it on...


----------



## Denton

6811 said:


> Farrakhan and his 10,000 black men can kiss my white ass. I say bring it on...


No. You don't want them to bring it on. It'll permanently change this nation. Freedom will be lost, for good.


----------



## 6811

Denton said:


> No. You don't want them to bring it on. It'll permanently change this nation. Freedom will be lost, for good.


How so?


----------



## The Tourist

Obviously Calypso Louie has never heard of George Armstrong Custer. Every time the blacks in this country try to advance by violence they lose more of the piddling amount they had. No gains in my lifetime.


----------



## Camel923

If liberalism succeedes, advancement of various groups by violence will succeeded due to a) wussy mentality b) government aiding the violence . Aiding violence ranges from firearm confiscation to out right military aid and involvement. Very foreign in thought but we did elect a Kenyon. The nation just was not rotten enough at the core for the all the changes the left had in mind. JMHO.


----------



## The Tourist

Even with liberal leaders the "junta" will never be able to gather up all the guns.

As for the fate of blacks, they have not fully rebuilt Watts since 1966. Ferguson is still probably smoldering, and the first thing New Orleans did was rebuild a strip club, not ward 9 where the blacks live. In fact, they cared so little they did not even rebuild a grocery store--an outside black had to do that.

I do not think this is racism. I believe that most Americans want to help, but blanche at being pushed around or bullied. My church had a food pantry, I worked there for several weeks. But if a grafter came up to me and demanded money I'd make sure he had a truly lousy day.


----------



## The Tourist

Not "grafter," I meant 'grifter...


----------



## Illini Warrior

The Tourist said:


> Even with liberal leaders the "junta" will never be able to gather up all the guns.
> 
> As for the fate of blacks, they have not fully rebuilt Watts since 1966. Ferguson is still probably smoldering, and the first thing New Orleans did was rebuild a strip club, not ward 9 where the blacks live. In fact, they cared so little they did not even rebuild a grocery store--an outside black had to do that.
> 
> I do not think this is racism. I believe that most Americans want to help, but blanche at being pushed around or bullied. My church had a food pantry, I worked there for several weeks. But if a grafter came up to me and demanded money I'd make sure he had a truly lousy day.


if a local residency policy hasn't been established - you're still getting "grafted" .... there's large family clans that have members out hitting the food pantry "circuit" for whatever they can clam onto - it's their job - and there's no such thing as a food pantry ever having enough and you start feeding the world it only gets worse ....


----------



## Swedishsocialist

Not that it matters, in sweden kind of no one knows about the situation in South africa. nothing in any media. 

it is really disturbing, still noteworthy. I do not fit the agenda so they dont talk about it.


----------



## jim-henscheli

What I don't get is this, the Africans want to get out/kill the Afrikaans/******, claiming that "we the Africans were here first!" And that's OK to the left, but what if here in the US ****** said "let's get out/kill the kafirs, we were here first " the left would shitt a cow and eat it.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Really this whole concept of deciding borders based on who was "there first" is pointless and stupid, the fact is borders move, people fight and countries come bad go. A countries border/name/culture are not set in stone anywhere, they are controlled by the people most motivated to fight for what they want. In our complacency and torpor, we have forgotten that. And now I see Mexican flags and I'm learning Spanish, and we see a spike in domestic black nationalism. Someone(us) are sitting around on our asses.


----------



## The Tourist

I was born white, nothing I can about it. I will not give up my life, it must be taken. Good luck liberals and self-entitled ethnics. I intend to make it an afternoon you will not forget...


----------



## RedLion

Bump.....


----------



## Boss Dog

Is there something new to add?


----------



## RedLion

Boss Dog said:


> Is there something new to add?


Yes.....

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/100177-next-genocide-south-africa.html#post1629209


----------



## Camel923

It was predictable years ago.


----------



## RedLion

More violence and death on the way....



> "Black People Unite!" After Proposal by Black Racist - South Africa Votes to Confiscate Land from White Farmers





> SOUTH Africa's parliament has voted in favour of a motion that will begin the process of amending the country's Constitution to allow for the confiscation of white-owned land without compensation.


"Black People Unite!" After Proposal by Black Racist - South Africa Votes to Confiscate Land from White Farmers


----------



## The Tourist

I believe this is how the Mau-Mau war started. White people (the Dutch, I believe) bought guns and had their houses built on stilts. At night they would pull up the ladders.

Even when they got even more insurgents off Bantu-stands, they still got shot to pieces.

Well, if you're too dumb to study history...


----------



## Steve40th

Wathing Wild Geese right now. Kinda coincindental


----------



## JafoDawg

Chipper said:


> Come get some. Boyz.


Ya, baby is hungry!

Come and get it!


----------



## 12vman

Tired of the yap yap...bring it


.
.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

You can be certain that this article is spot on....



> The Coming Controversy Over Admitting White Refugees from South Africa


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/the_coming_controversy_over_admitting_white_refugees_from_south_africa.html


----------



## Steve40th

I am curious as to why the USA is not putting this out? Besides not having any resources etc of value in SA that I know of, they are Humans getting eradicated, or about too. I know this happens allot in Africa.. Just strange..
I told my wife of this and she was awoken, to say the least.
Makes ya want to watch Machine Gun Preacher.....


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> I am curious as to why the USA is not putting this out? Besides not having any resources etc of value in SA that I know of, they are Humans getting eradicated, or about too. I know this happens allot in Africa.. Just strange..
> I told my wife of this and she was awoken, to say the least.
> Makes ya want to watch Machine Gun Preacher.....


Putting this out in regards to media attention or actually intervening? It serves the globalist communist agenda to attack and kill whites at every opportunity.


----------



## Gunn

After the Afrrikaaners leave, I say" Kill em all and let GOD sort them out". If the people are that stupid and want to go by the way of Rhodesia, let them. When the dust clears send the Afrikaaners back.


----------



## The Tourist

The broadcast the statistics on the deaths in Chicago and lately even in Milwaukee.

You'll notice that they seldom mention Madison.

My belief has always been we got the short end of the stick when it came to professional, death-dealing felons. Our bangers can't hit anything. Think of how that would play on national news. _"This just in, twenty Gangster Disciples attacked two white retired gentlemen at the East Towne Mall. Within eleven seconds, the Disciples were dead, and one of the white citizens got a nasty blood blister when he re-seated a new magazine..."_

Even I thought that would sound racist, and I wrote it. However our Police Chief, "Kumbaya" Koval, routinely gives press releases to the public stating either one round hit an apartment or "numerous brass casings were recovered, but no blood evidence."

I'd even be happy if some Cripp came to town and shot up an Escalade. You know, actually hit it...


----------



## Piratesailor

And they will drive SA, a once prosperous country into the ground. Zimbabwe is the perfect example. They did the same thing and now are starving. 

Show me an African nation that is well run. I’m sure there are a couple. Maybe.......


----------



## RedLion

> Racist South African Political Leader Julius Malema: "Go After the White Man&#8230; We Are Cutting the Throat of Whiteness"


Racist South African Political Leader Julius Malema: "Go After the White Man... We Are Cutting the Throat of Whiteness"


----------



## Steve40th

You know, its their shitty leaders doing this to the blacks too. If they get rid of the producers in the country, then I really hope they do get things on track, for the innocents living there. Now, the people doing this to the Whites, well, God will fix them in due time.
If it happened here, can you imagine the carnage.


----------



## Steve40th

You know, its their shitty leaders doing this to the blacks too. If they get rid of the producers in the country, then I really hope they do get things on track, for the innocents living there. Now, the people doing this to the Whites, well, God will fix them in due time.
If it happened here, can you imagine the carnage.


----------



## SDF880

VFW may have a different meaning down the road - Very Few Whites


----------



## RedLion

> South African radical: White farmers should 'leave the keys' when they go


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/south_african_radical_white_farmers_should_leave_the_keys_when_they_go.html



> Activists say South African authorities are tacitly approving attacks on the country's white farmers, with one being murdered every five days, and the police turning a blind eye to the violence.
> 
> The white nationalist lobbying group AfriForum says that when lawmakers passed a motion last month which could see land being seized from farmers without compensation, it sent a message that landowners could be attacked with impunity.
> 
> It said there have been 109 recorded attacks so far in 2018 and 15 farm murders, meaning that this year, one white farmer has been killed every five days.


A White Farmer Is Killed Every Five Days in South Africa and Authorities Do Nothing about It, Activists Say


----------



## SOCOM42

Time to boycott SA again, we did it helping Nelson Mandingo into power.

When are they going to take over De Beers? Now that will be interesting event.

Put a nuke in the Kimber pipe before leaving.

As a matter of fact use a 20 MT on Johannesburg itself in the process. 

The bulk of them aren't worth a shit, will help the water problem.


----------



## RedLion

Always have to fight back against evil....



> Israeli Special Forces Train White South African Farmers To Ward Off Violent Attacks





> White South African farmers are now being trained by Israeli Special Forces. The farmers are preparing to use force to defend themselves and their property from the violent attacks generated toward them because of their race.
> 
> There were 74 farm murders and 638 attacks primarily on white farmers between 2016 and 2017, according to minority rights group AfriForum. "Current murder tendencies indicate that we will lose more people on farms than in the past three years," AfriForum's Ian Cameron recently wrote, according to RT.
> 
> The situation has been wildly underreported in the mainstream media, and white farmers have felt the need to begin preparing themselves to survive a possible assault. Some of the white farmers will fight back and have turned to Idan Abolnik, a former member of the Israeli special forces, who trains them in hand-to-hand combat and weapons handling, Sky News reported.


Israeli Special Forces Train White South African Farmers To Ward Off Violent Attacks


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> Always have to fight back against evil....
> 
> Israeli Special Forces Train White South African Farmers To Ward Off Violent Attacks


I wish them all the luck possible - and any means possible to stay alive - but - the deck is soooo freaking stacked against them it's an impossibility anymore ....

they have uniformed cops using service armory supplied weapons committing these farm raids and murders .... another CCV of raiding groups using uber sophisticated gooberment supplied communications jamming gear - stuff that US Special Forces uses - isolating the individual farms and eliminating a farmer militia response ....


----------



## dwight55

And when they have turned Africa into Iraq, Syria, and Lebanon, . . . look for the next wave of "needy immigrants".

We're supporting Latin America all the way to Bolivia, . . . 2/3 of the sand box, . . . every Asian, Indian, and Paki that can cop a plane ride or a boat, . . . Africa next???

May God bless,
Dwightr


----------



## rice paddy daddy

None of this will ever see the light of day in this country because of the leftist media and their fellow travelers - the Democratic Party.
It would not fit their narrative about poor South Africa and its terribly suffering people.

Remember what a big deal they made out of THEIR "second coming of Jesus", Nelson Mandela?
The man was a rabid communist. A rabid, murderous communist. With a psychotic murderous wife. That woman would have been right at home with Ilse Coch at Buchenwald concentration camp.
Yes, they actually committed murder. Nelson and Winnie were monsters.

(If you think I'm just BS'ing - do your research).


----------



## Urinal Cake




----------



## MaterielGeneral

Swedishsocialist said:


> Not that it matters, in sweden kind of no one knows about the situation in South africa. nothing in any media.
> 
> it is really disturbing, still noteworthy. I do not fit the agenda so they dont talk about it.


It is because your leftist/liberal/socialist masters have directed your mainstream media to ignore the issue.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Reading this thread has reminded me of my book called Turner Diaries. Its a pretty good read and makes you think, you just have to get over the racist tone. Its basically about an insurgency developing into a total revolution. Whites finally rebelling the liberal/leftist state. In part because of reverse racism and an agenda being forced down their throats. Written in the 80's.


----------



## MisterMills357

Who woulda seen that coming? I know that I didn't. {Irony and sarcasm at work here, move along...}:vs_laugh:


----------



## jim-henscheli

MaterielGeneral said:


> Reading this thread has reminded me of my book called Turner Diaries. Its a pretty good read and makes you think, you just have to get over the racist tone. Its basically about an insurgency developing into a total revolution. Whites finally rebelling the liberal/leftist state. In part because of reverse racism and an agenda being forced down their throats. Written in the 80's.


Just to clarify, for new comers; "reverse rascism" would really be love and tolerance. Black supremacy, white supremacy or Latino is all racism.
Now white SEPARATISM is something else....


----------



## RedLion

The govt is setting the stage to mass murder whites once they have been sufficiently disarmed.....



> South Africa Calls for 300,000 Gun Owners to Turn Over Their Weapons


https://www.gunpowdermagazine.com/south-africa-calls-for-300-000-gun-owners-to-turn-over-their-weapons/


----------



## The Tourist

I really don't have a "life agenda." I've had numerous hobbies and collections, but I always thought having a "major nemesis" was something only Batman would do.

I see no difference in jihadists, bangers, muggers, Klan members or psycho serial killers. They all deserve a "Mozambique" and then to be forgotten.


----------



## Illini Warrior

it was some anniversary for Mandella the other day - actual notices of it from various US gooberments >>> like the guy was someone to be admired ....


----------



## The Tourist

Illini Warrior said:


> it was some anniversary for Mandella the other day - actual notices of it from various US gooberments >>> like the guy was someone to be admired ....


Wow, shows you how far Madison is behind. Around here a cop has to ask a black if he wants to be arrested. Yet, with our bizarre civics, there hasn't been one word about Mandella on the radio or in the newspaper. And our newspapers are so leftist that they're printed in Cyrillic script just to make them easier to read by our communists.


----------



## Illini Warrior

*Farmlands *- 1 1/2 hour long documentary of the current situation in South Africa - concentration on the untold story of the daily racial murders of the white farmers .....


----------



## SGT E

SOCOM42 said:


> There is the ".303 solution".
> 
> I have watched him and his simian antics for decades, let him try, there are plenty who would deplete the mass in short order.


Yea but I've already got 20k of ".308 " solution loaded !


----------



## The Tourist

Wouldn't be the first time. Several decades ago the white farmers used to build their homes on stilts. At night they would draw up the ladder.

This was during the Mau-Mau uprising.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mau_Mau_Uprising


----------



## Ken S LaTrans

One of my closest friends was a cop in South Africa. When Mandela was released from prison, he sold his home and everything he owned and emigrated to Arizona. He worked as a firearms instructor for a few years until he was hired by the deaprtment I worked for. He said he saw the writing on the wall even back then.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge




----------



## 0rocky

Illini Warrior said:


> *Farmlands *- 1 1/2 hour long documentary of the current situation in South Africa - concentration on the untold story of the daily racial murders of the white farmers .....


Thanks @Illini Warrior for the video. Noticed around the 1hour mark that the Suidlanders may just be the ultimate preppers. Portable hydroponic system for bugging out!


----------



## Illini Warrior

0rocky said:


> Thanks
> @*Illini Warrior*
> for the video. Noticed around the 1hour mark that the Suidlanders may just be the ultimate preppers. Portable hydroponic system for bugging out!


this is a recent Suidlander bug out exercise a local SA chapter conducted >>>> 




luv the guy with the freaking sword ....

here's another posting I made awhile back concerning the overall Suidlander "Noodplan" evac planning >>>>https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...r-preppers-prepare.html?highlight=suidlanders


----------



## The Tourist

This seems to happen every generation, and I'm on my third.

The plot goes, the blacks feel minimized and there's a whole lot of yelling and creating slogans that don't mean a thing.

From there, they seek to strike out and show the whites how strongly they feel, so they burn down their own neighborhood.

A few blacks get shot, the central black organizing force realizes that yes, lots of white guys are mad, probably 275 million just in the United States. They're not good at math because they just spout off and listen to music in class, so they guess that there is 35 million blacks in America puts their chances at 3:1. Like I said, round-ball good, numbers bad.

Then the verdicts start coming in, most whites are let go. The black brain trust finally figures out what "castle doctrine" and "stand your ground" means. They also realize that someone has to teach them how to clean a Glock because all they get are misses. Owning a 1911 must be some kind of white privilege.

After months of this nonsense some libtard congress woman votes to give the mob free cheese and more welfare. The rappers bark lyrics no one understands, but the their male population throws away their condoms, and they all get drunk (or serve sentences) for 25 years. Then the cycle starts again.

View places like Selma, Watts (which was never rebuilt) and Ferguson. Same crap, same outrage, same city centers burned, same bribery to keep the blacks on the plantation. Those who refuse to study history...


----------



## 0rocky

It must be with some sense of irony that I get between re-reading the last few posts and giving myself a refreshed history lesson on SA. Thinking about @The Tourist observation that history repeats itself, @jim-henscheli note about seperatism, I couldn't help come but realize how strange it is that the Black Lives matter movement is promoting _separatism_. It seems like it all ties together in some bizarre plot to devolve. It's sad. Watching the videos provided by @Illini Warrior I'm also convinced beyond doubt the importance of being well armed and just how important our 2nd Amendment is to preserving our way of life.


----------



## RedLion

Get ready for the white genocide to kick off soon.....



> South Africa's ANC announces plan to amend constitution to expropriate white-owned farms without compensation


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/south_africas_anc_announces_plan_to_amend_constitution_to_expropriate_whiteowned_farms_without_compensation.html



> South Africa set to amend constitution ... to become a wasteland


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/south_africa_set_to_amend_constitution__to_become_a_wasteland.html


----------



## The Tourist

RedLion said:


> Get ready for the white genocide to kick off soon.....


I don't think so.

I never see blacks at target ranges, it seems like the only weapon they can use is a filthy Glock, however, I have heard that 7.62x39mm cases have been found at some big city crime scenes.

But as I have stated, it appears that each generation has a "black power" movement that usually ends in rioting, some burning and a few Asian shop keepers shooting looters.

Right now Calypso Louie is making noise again, as he has during several decades. When I see The Patriot Guard Riders run for it, then I'll take this latest ethnic temper tantrum seriously. BTW, this will be my fourth black uprising.


----------



## RedLion

The Tourist said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I never see blacks at target ranges, it seems like the only weapon they can use is a filthy Glock, however, I have heard that 7.62x39mm cases have been found at some big city crime scenes.
> 
> But as I have stated, it appears that each generation has a "black power" movement that usually ends in rioting, some burning and a few Asian shop keepers shooting looters.
> 
> Right now Calypso Louie is making noise again, as he has during several decades. When I see The Patriot Guard Riders run for it, then I'll take this latest ethnic temper tantrum seriously. BTW, this will be my fourth black uprising.


South Africa....South African Black Commie Govt is setting up to commit genocide. Try to pay attention.


----------



## 0rocky

Up to 15,000 Boers, descendants of Dutch settlers in South Africa, are planning to move to Russia amid rising violence stemming from government plans to expropriate their land, according to the delegation.
https://www.rt.com/business/432375-russia-south-africa-farmers/


----------



## Prepper Vince

That really bites to live in South Africa... All of Africa... That's kind of the usual though.


----------



## The Tourist

RedLion said:


> South Africa....South African Black Commie Govt is setting up to commit genocide. Try to pay attention.


No offense, but I don't care much for how other countries handle their problems. I graduated from the UW Madison, and the sound of whining now makes me gag. If the blacks are shooting up South Africa, then we should tell the whites to shoot back.

BTW, I view terrorists, muggers, looters and jihadists as the same heap of garbage. My Crimson Trace cannot tell the difference, hence, why should I?


----------



## Maine-Marine




----------



## youngridge

South Africa is a war zone, no country with white people will come to the aid because of fear of being called a racist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

The Tourist said:


> No offense, but I don't care much for how other countries handle their problems. I graduated from the UW Madison, and the sound of whining now makes me gag. If the blacks are shooting up South Africa, then we should tell the whites to shoot back.
> 
> BTW, I view terrorists, muggers, looters and jihadists as the same heap of garbage. My Crimson Trace cannot tell the difference, hence, why should I?


there needs to be US concern because that same black socialist crap is making their attempts over here >>> Obammy tried and is still trying to coup the legal government that was freely elected ... now there's out & out socialists running for office this fall all over the country ....

Obammy was in SA extolling the new gooberment and boasting about his black african daddy's commie politics ...

nobody ever cares until toooo freaking late ...


----------



## Steve40th

youngridge said:


> South Africa is a war zone, no country with white people will come to the aid because of fear of being called a racist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they had oil or something we need..
Seriously, we never enter wars unless provoked..to an extent


----------



## youngridge

Steve40th said:


> If they had oil or something we need..
> Seriously, we never enter wars unless provoked..to an extent


American politics is hypocritical, they tried to get nation wide visas to Australia but that is up in the air, story told anyways. South Africa claims there is nothing wrong, while the EFF leaders who are also on there version of congress are all about take back the land at any means possible. The whole thing is cracked, this country is going to oust the largest part of there agricultural food carers and give the land to others who do not have the knowledge of the land nor the machinery capability to do it. This will be the next Venezuela. That is when we will get involved. Don't get involved when the ship is starting to sink, let's get into it when it is completely submerged.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

> White South African farmers preparing to run as 'land reform' gets closer to reality


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/white_south_african_farmers_preparing_to_run_as_land_reform_gets_closer_to_reality.html


----------



## RedLion

Double post.


----------



## Prepared One

RedLion said:


> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/08/white_south_african_farmers_preparing_to_run_as_land_reform_gets_closer_to_reality.html


Funny, they screamed and hollered for equality and rights, they get them and promptly take revenge and are as oppressive, or more so, then the regime they replaced. They are now just another shit hole country from Africa that will continuously be embroiled in revolution, death, turmoil, and crushing poverty. Yea, they can do it better, put us in charge my ass.


----------



## RedLion

Prepared One said:


> Funny, they screamed and hollered for equality and rights, they get them and promptly take revenge and are as oppressive, or more so, then the regime they replaced. They are now just another shit hole country from Africa that will continuously be embroiled in revolution, death, turmoil, and crushing poverty. Yea, they can do it better, put us in charge my ass.


Barry was just in SA praising their govt for their actions.....


----------



## Prepared One

RedLion said:


> Barry was just in SA praising their govt for their actions.....


Yep, I read that. Not surprising to me at all. He deserves a tree and a rope.


----------



## stowlin

Just my opinion and I abhor violence and always view it as a last resort but if I were a white South African I’d know I must run at this point or fight. I can’t imagine the world in SA changing for the better unless there is a mass exodus/ refugee calamity or a big fight that the world can’t ignore. So if the land was my families, valuable and in my heritage and they came for it I’d want like hell to fight and I can only imagine there are more like me so I’d engage them to join me, and then maybe the world would learn of this fight and impose the change needed. 

Sanctions are needed on SA now.


----------



## Old SF Guy

well its sorta of dumb....I had a child while I lived in Africa....He's an African..... as absurd as I had a child in Amerca...he's now an American.... they are just honest...we are still stupid.


----------



## Steve40th

Old SF Guy said:


> well its sorta of dumb....I had a child while I lived in Africa....He's an African..... as absurd as I had a child in Amerca...he's now an American.... they are just honest...we are still stupid.


Funny, as if you were born in any state in the USA, you could say you were New Yorker, a Georgian, or Californian. But, you cant say that in Hawaii, as only Hawaiians of written proven lines can say they are Hawaiian. And Hawaiian are mostly Samoans.


----------



## Old SF Guy

You see you can be racist...as long as your not white.....


----------



## inceptor

stowlin said:


> Just my opinion and I abhor violence and always view it as a last resort but if I were a white South African I'd know I must run at this point or fight. I can't imagine the world in SA changing for the better unless there is a mass exodus/ refugee calamity or a big fight that the world can't ignore. So if the land was my families, valuable and in my heritage and they came for it I'd want like hell to fight and I can only imagine there are more like me so I'd engage them to join me, and then maybe the world would learn of this fight and impose the change needed.
> 
> Sanctions are needed on SA now.


Except it didn't work for Rhodesia. The exact thing will happen in SA also. Not long afterward the economy will collapse and they will be starving. The people taking the farms don't know how to farm. Same story different cast and the same ending.


----------



## stowlin

inceptor said:


> Except it didn't work for Rhodesia. The exact thing will happen in SA also. Not long afterward the economy will collapse and they will be starving. The people taking the farms don't know how to farm. Same story different cast and the same ending.


Did the whites fight back in Rhodesia? I don't know this history so I just imagined if the white population now fought back in SA would not the world take note?


----------



## inceptor

stowlin said:


> Did the whites fight back in Rhodesia? I don't know this history so I just imagined if the white population now fought back in SA would not the world take note?


The reason I know what I do is because not long after I moved to Dallas, I became friends with a couple of people from Rhodesia. That was many years ago and I have forgotten much. Yes they fought back for a time but they were seriously outnumbered. Some decided that discretion was the better part of valor and moved elsewhere. Otherwise they would have all been wiped out.

ETA: No, the rest of the world would not interfere. They will watch and state well, they were evil white people.

Look back in history. Entire races have been wiped out by their own countrymen. It wasn't that long ago that Rwanda committed genocide on their own people. Did the world intervene?


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> The reason I know what I do is because not long after I moved to Dallas, I became friends with a couple of people from Rhodesia. That was many years ago and I have forgotten much. Yes they fought back for a time but they were seriously outnumbered. Some decided that discretion was the better part of valor and moved elsewhere. Otherwise they would have all been wiped out.
> 
> ETA: No, the rest of the world would not interfere. They will watch and state well, they were evil white people.
> 
> Look back in history. Entire races have been wiped out by their own countrymen. It wasn't that long ago that Rwanda committed genocide on their own people. Did the world intervene?


I read a book a while back called "Left to Tell: Discovering God Amidst the Rwandan Holocaust." It was one of those kinds of books I couldn't put down once I started it. The author, Immaculee Ilibagiza survived that ordeal by hiding in a bathroom for 91 days with 7 other women. It was an amazing read, which explained how the hatred between the tribes escalated and how God protected this girl.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Except it didn't work for Rhodesia. The exact thing will happen in SA also. Not long afterward the economy will collapse and they will be starving. The people taking the farms don't know how to farm. Same story different cast and the same ending.


I used to use an avatar that was a recruiting poster for the Rhodesian Army. It said, "Be a Man Among Men - Join the Rhodesian Army." A lot of mercs went there and fought.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> I used to use an avatar that was a recruiting poster for the Rhodesian Army. It said, "Be a Man Among Men - Join the Rhodesian Army." A lot of mercs went there and fought.


Yeah, it didn't work out too well for any of them. The Rhodesians were vastly outnumbered and Zimbabwe turned into an economic disaster.


----------



## RedLion

Rush today mentioned that the SA govt offered a couple of white farmers 10% of the value of their farms with the demand that they move. The Farmers refused and the farms were just taken. Much more to come.


----------



## RedLion

Some on Obama's comments when in SA in July.....



> Obama also praised South African President Cyril Ramaphosa for quote, "Inspiring great hope in this country."


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/in-july-obama-praised-south-african-leader-for-inspiring-great-hope-on-monday-the-south-african-leader-seized-white-owned-farms/


----------



## stowlin

Imagine a Republican ex president speaking in a country today with a racist in charge segregating land ownership based on race.



RedLion said:


> Some on Obama's comments when in SA in July.....
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/in-july-obama-praised-south-african-leader-for-inspiring-great-hope-on-monday-the-south-african-leader-seized-white-owned-farms/


----------



## Camel923

The whites woul be better off leaving with what little wealth they can prior to genoside. If they stay and resist, well...







Concentration camp from Boer Wars







Burning Boer farms.







Britain conquering the Boers.


----------



## RedLion

POTUS getting involved.....



> Donald Trump Tackles Murder, Expropriation of White Farmers in South Africa





> "I have asked Secretary of State @SecPompeo to closely study the South Africa land and farm seizures and expropriations and the large scale killing of farmers," Trump tweeted. He added, "South African Government is now seizing land from white farmers" - an apparent reference to a report by Tucker Carlson on Fox News.


https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/08/22/donald-trump-tackles-murder-expropriation-of-white-farmers-in-south-africa/


----------



## RedLion

Molon Labe....



> As Land Confiscations Loom, South Africa Rules 300,000 Gun-Owners Turn Over Their Weapons


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-08-28/land-confiscations-loom-south-africa-rules-300000-gun-owners-turn-over-their


----------



## RedLion

A good sign or just buying time until they can get some fools to turn in their guns?



> South African Parliament Withdraws Bill to Steal White Owned Land Following President Trump's Tweet


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/south-african-parliament-withdraws-bill-to-steal-white-owned-land-following-president-trumps-tweet/


----------



## Gator Monroe

They are playing the art of the deal ropa dope ...


----------



## Prepared One

Geeee, what could this mean????

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...frica-rules-300000-gun-owners-turn-over-their


----------



## Illini Warrior

video of a young female Africanner thanking Prez Trump for his TWEET support of the SA white farmer's plight ...

https://streamable.com/2svbn


----------



## Gator Monroe

How many Whites work in Law Enforcement & Military and Judiciary in "The State" ?


----------



## RedLion

> Trump Pulls Back the Shroud on South Africa


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/09/trump_pulls_back_the_shroud_on_south_africa.html


----------



## jim-henscheli

Drink up, we’re doomed.


----------



## Gator Monroe

Load the FAL & the ArmaLite and put on the short shorts !


----------



## RedLion

A good sign....



> Now, this is what unity looks like. South Africa's Zulu nation has joined forces with white farmers being subjected to racial land seizures in order to prevent the atrocity.
> 
> The largest ethnic group in South Africa, Zulu, has spoken out against the racial expropriation of land without compensation in the country. Zulu is ready to cooperate with the country's white farmers, known as "Afrikaners" or "Boers" to prevent the seizure of their land, reported RT. Zulu King Goodwill Zwelithini has said the group will cooperate with South African minority rights group AfriForum because they desire to eat in the future.
> 
> "The Zulu nation I'm talking about will not exist if we don't have food. That's why I say farmers must come closer so that we discuss what we can do when we talk about agriculture and the availability of enough food in the land. That's why I'm asking AfriForum of the Boers to come and help us," Zwelithini said, as quoted by eNews Channel Africa. "Because when government started talking about the appropriation of land, expropriation without compensation, Boers downed tools. There is no food in South Africa," he added.


South Africa's Zulu Nation Joins White Farmers To Protest Government Land Seizures


----------



## The Tourist

Now ya' got me worried. How long does it take for a South African to paddle a canoe to the American coast?


----------



## WhatTheHeck

RedLion said:


> A good sign....
> 
> South Africa's Zulu Nation Joins White Farmers To Protest Government Land Seizures


It appears someone a degree of understanding of economics and logistics sat down, did the math and said, "Food security."


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like good news. Eating is nice.


----------



## The Tourist

WhatTheHeck said:


> It appears someone a degree of understanding of economics and logistics sat down, did the math and said, "Food security."


I agree with your premise, but not that much math was needed.

If you have enough food, there's no reason to petition or threaten your government. If food is scarce enough, there will be a coup d'etat for no other reason that the new leaders will re-divide the food.

Or, the government will decide it's easier to deal with fewer people making the division of food better per capita. Ergo, some citizens will be driven out of the country or killed.

Clearly, South Africa must not have enough money or resources to trade foreign governments for more food. Or there is more money, and the leaders decide their treasury is worth a few deaths.


----------



## Steve40th

The Tourist said:


> Now ya' got me worried. How long does it take for a South African to paddle a canoe to the American coast?


Depends on the ship they were put on, I guess


----------



## inceptor

The Tourist said:


> Now ya' got me worried. How long does it take for a South African to paddle a canoe to the American coast?


Well if they get in the current that's bringing the hurricanes then the trip will go much quicker. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## GoodSam

South Africa sure makes a strong case that Apartheid was not such a bad idea after all.


----------



## inceptor

GoodSam said:


> South Africa sure makes a strong case that Apartheid was not such a bad idea after all.


South African are fighting back when possible. Gun confiscation was the first thing to be put into law. And when you're outnumbered 10,000 to 1. Well, that's not very good odds.

How do you just walk away from something that's been in your family for generations? I doubt they could sell the property.


----------



## Gator Monroe

inceptor said:


> South African are fighting back when possible. Gun confiscation was the first thing to be put into law. And when you're outnumbered 10,000 to 1. Well, that's not very good odds.
> 
> How do you just walk away from something that's been in your family for generations? I doubt they could sell the property.


You get in the Wagon or Sedan and load up what you can and drive to Morocco and take a ferry to Gibraltar (Visit a few days ) then take another ferry to Spain .


----------



## inceptor

Gator Monroe said:


> You get in the Wagon or Sedan and load up what you can and drive to Morocco and take a ferry to Gibraltar (Visit a few days ) then take another ferry to Spain .


So you could just pack up and move? Leave most everything behind? Why then haven't you left CA????


----------



## Gator Monroe

inceptor said:


> So you could just pack up and move? Leave most everything behind? Why then haven't you left CA????


Because I live in Superior California (Capital of the State of Jefferson) and have my Preban Mags and 16 AR pattern weapons and 5 AK/AKM pattern weapons and my Shasta County CCW and I live in one of the most Beautiful Places in North America .


----------



## inceptor

Gator Monroe said:


> Because I live in Superior California (Capital of the State of Jefferson) and have my Preban Mags and 16 AR pattern weapons and 5 AK/AKM pattern weapons and my Shasta County CCW and I live in one of the most Beautiful Places in North America .


I'm glad to hear that all the stupid laws they pass, the high taxes rates and the political effect in general of Kommiefornica doesn't apply to your part.


----------



## Gator Monroe

inceptor said:


> I'm glad to hear that all the stupid laws they pass, the high taxes rates and the political effect in general of Kommiefornica doesn't apply to your part.


They apply , I'm just not under 21 or living under the purview of a Far left Sheriff (Who does not issue) or a Liberal Mayor or Democrat State Assembly Member or State Senator or US Congresscritter .


----------



## RedLion

> South Africa white farmer land grabs will be LAW after change to constitution approved
> 
> SOUTH Africa is gearing up to carry out a controversial land redistribution after plans to change the country's constitution were approved.


https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/743025/south-africa-land-seizures-white-farmers-constitutional-change


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/743025/south-africa-land-seizures-white-farmers-constitutional-change


and all Obammy got his blacks were some cheap Chinese cell phones ....


----------



## RedLion

Illini Warrior said:


> and all Obammy got his blacks were some cheap Chinese cell phones ....


Oh but I am certain that if you could read his small evil mind, he was craving to give them a disarmed white population to kill.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> Oh but I am certain that if you could read his small evil mind, he was craving to give them a disarmed white population to kill.


Obammy got what he wanted - still getting it - went from a street hussler to a billionaire >>>> it's what billionaires want is what you need to worry about - you got a guy like Trump that wants to use the power to bring back the country to what it used to be - and - then you got the likes of Obammy, Soros, Bloomberg that wants their idea of Utopia .....


----------



## The Tourist

As you know, I was born in the wrong century. And yes, I've seen "Zulu."

But I heard the Mau-Mau wars were even more deadly and scary. White folks built their homes on very tall stilts and pulled the ladder up every night.

Makes me think of the ending of an old Clint Eastwood story. At the end he kills all the bad guys and tosses them into the back of wagon. Then he stops, his count is off. He spins around and kills the last bad guy. Now he has collected all the bounty money.

...I could have gone to a better college with that...wrong century...


----------



## RedLion

The Tourist said:


> As you know, I was born in the wrong century. And yes, I've seen "Zulu."
> 
> But I heard the Mau-Mau wars were even more deadly and scary. White folks built their homes on very tall stilts and pulled the ladder up every night.
> 
> Makes me think of the ending of an old Clint Eastwood story. At the end he kills all the bad guys and tosses them into the back of wagon. Then he stops, his count is off. He spins around and kills the last bad guy. Now he has collected all the bounty money.
> 
> ...I could have gone to a better college with that...wrong century...



View attachment 93137
......."Old Man".......


----------



## The Resister

SOCOM42 said:


> The "5 Commando" were a group of SOF lead by Hoare, that cleaned up much of Central Africa in the 60's-70's.
> 
> There are two movies loosely based on their ops, one with Richard Burton (the wild geese) and one with Rod Taylor(dark of the sun}.
> 
> Their actions proved the value of 30 cal. AKA .303" MK7 BALL and 7.62X51 NATO M80 BALL.
> 
> The FNFAL did outstanding service with them and another now gone unit, the "bright lights".
> 
> Yes the Africans not the Afrikaans's are now ruling Africa and it shows, degraded right back to prehensile time.
> 
> They almost always win when they outnumber the others by 10-1 or better.
> 
> Rorke's Drift proved as history accounts who is the better fighter.


I just started reading this thread. Not all is lost. One of the guys who used to be back up Mad Mike still has a relative that could teach others much needed skill sets. I had not heard the name Hoare in years. Didn't know about one of the movies you mentioned either.

Mad Mike and his merry band of mercs used to go to their job locations under the guise of some beer drinking club (long since forgotten the name.) Anyway, the world over, the whites are now considered the enemy of the masses. The question is, do they really have the will to fight back?


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> I just started reading this thread. Not all is lost. One of the guys who used to be back up Mad Mike still has a relative that could teach others much needed skill sets. I had not heard the name Hoare in years. Didn't know about one of the movies you mentioned either.
> 
> Mad Mike and his merry band of mercs used to go to their job locations under the guise of some beer drinking club (long since forgotten the name.) Anyway, the world over, the whites are now considered the enemy of the masses. The question is, do they really have the will to fight back?


First-off, Socom isn't the one to flippantly ask if he has the will to fight back.

Second-off, you've never heard of or seen Wild Geese?!? Great movie. It is a must-see!


----------



## AquaHull

The Resister said:


> I just started reading this thread. Not all is lost. One of the guys who used to be back up Mad Mike still has a relative that could teach others much needed skill sets. I had not heard the name Hoare in years. Didn't know about one of the movies you mentioned either.
> 
> Mad Mike and his merry band of mercs used to go to their job locations under the guise of some beer drinking club (long since forgotten the name.) Anyway, the world over, the whites are now considered the enemy of the masses. The question is, do they really have the will to fight back?


Give me some beer, whiskey and Booger Sugar. You will see soon what's up.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

This guy...this is a problem...he has been forced to apologize to Boston PD publicly in the past.

He says..."America's future is Islam or destruction."


----------



## RedLion

It must be killing the lefties to have to slow their roll in their evil quest instead of just being able to round up and kill the whites....



> South Africa 'Sets Date For White Farmers Land Grab' Months After Announcing 'Test Case'


https://www.weaselzippers.us/405126-south-africa-sets-date-for-white-farmers-land-grab-months-after-announcing-test-case/


----------



## RedLion

Mosinator762x54r said:


> This guy...this is a problem...he has been forced to apologize to Boston PD publicly in the past.
> 
> He says..."America's future is Islam or destruction."


Thanks for posting.


----------



## RedLion

What lefties in this country really want to have happen here.



> Black South African Political Leader Defends Comments to "Kill Whites" - "Kill Their Children and Women" (VIDEO)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/12/black-south-african-political-leader-defends-comments-to-kill-whites-kill-their-children-and-women-video/


----------



## Illini Warrior

South African blacks aren't pulling any punches >>>>>https://www.amren.com/commentary/2019/02/south-african-blacks-rejoice-in-deaths-of-white-children/


----------



## Denton

https://yaledailynews.com/blog/2019/02/07/davis-marks-evil-is-banal/



> But I can't do that anymore - I can't let things slip by. I'm watching you, white boy. And this time, I'm taking the screenshot.


Editorial on Yale News.


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> https://yaledailynews.com/blog/2019/02/07/davis-marks-evil-is-banal/
> 
> Editorial on Yale News.


Not a clue of the real world.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

I think these detractors are swilling there own camel urine. Don't drink paddock water, Achmed.

Fully +2/3s of the American population are white, and most are multiply armed, with cases of ammunition. If I saw a bunch of ethnics grab a white man just to kill him for the practice, I would be forced to commit 'ethnic cleansing.'

Go middle-east, young ethnic. We do not want you here.


----------



## RedLion

One farmer is murdered every 9 days on average. The lefties in this country would love to be able to openly kill us here if they could get away with it....



> Black Monday: South African Farmers Demonstrate Outside U.S. Embassy to Bring Awareness on Epidemic of Farm Attacks and Murder





> There were 13 farm attacks and 3 gruesome murders over the Easter weekend alone.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/04/black-monday-south-african-farmers-demonstrate-outside-u-s-embassy-to-bring-awareness-on-epidemic-of-farm-attacks/


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> One farmer is murdered every 9 days on average. The lefties in this country would love to be able to openly kill us here if they could get away with it....
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/04/black-monday-south-african-farmers-demonstrate-outside-u-s-embassy-to-bring-awareness-on-epidemic-of-farm-attacks/


there was a posting a week ago from a SAer sheeple that had half awoke from his naive stupor - wanted to learn about prepping for what he somewhat saw coming >>>>> wasn't totally there by any means - thought he could survive in his current urban setting ....

the SA is doing a good job of covering up the slaughter - by reports the blacks involved are coppers & military - been surveillance video of gooberment units and weapons/comm gear being on the raids ....

not surprised to see the white SAers trying to appeal to the US embassy - the Suidlanders have sent in signed petitions to Prez Trump requesting intervention - on their website they see the US as their only hope of survival ....


----------



## RedLion

An update.....Crickets by the left.



> Prominent South African Farm-Attacks Activist Annette Kennealy Is Beaten to Death With a Pipe and Hammer


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/05/prominent-south-african-farm-attacks-activist-annette-kennealy-is-beaten-to-death-with-a-pipe-and-hammer/


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> An update.....Crickets by the left.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/05/prominent-south-african-farm-attacks-activist-annette-kennealy-is-beaten-to-death-with-a-pipe-and-hammer/


what happened to her might be a blessing compared to what they do to the farm employee that's missing - some of the black torture & barbarism is unbelievable ....


----------



## Steve40th

We need to send in people, capable people, for Humanitarian clean up...
The movie, Machine Gun Preacher, is what comes to mind.


----------



## keith9365

In a few years it will be the shithole Zimbabwe (formerly Rhodesia) has become. They murdered or ran off the people who knew hoe to farm the land and feed the people. Rhodesia went from feeding Africa to starving after black communists took over . It will be another country of starving ass Africans wanting a handout.


----------



## Slippy

Africa would be an excellent continent if every African Country's Leader and 90% of the native population were to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Alteredstate

I can have a mean side, I will not react well if someone tries to run me out. Like world breaking news not well...


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> Africa would be an excellent continent if every African Country's Leader and 90% of the native population were to spontaneously combust.


Let's add the middle east to this equation. The Middle East and the African continent have offered humanity nothing but heartache, misery, and death for centuries. You might as well add Mexico and South America as well. Most of these shit holes have been around as long, or longer, then we have and yet they continue to play the "woe is me" card and hold their hand out to the rest of the world, all the while going through various dictatorships, socialism, and communism. I am tired of the United States footing the bill for these countries and their endless mind numbing stupidity.


----------



## Steve40th

We , as a Nation, have been around longer than every country/nation in Africa.
https://www.thoughtco.com/chronological-list-of-african-independence-4070467


----------



## RedLion

> Prominent White South African Farmer Is Gunned Down in His Home While Having Dinner, Wife and Friend Survive Attack


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/06/prominent-white-south-african-farmer-is-gunned-down-in-his-home-while-having-dinner-wife-and-friend-survive-attack/


----------



## The Tourist

There was a talking head on the radio the other day, trashing ethnics. My favorite line he used was something like, "_These ethnics all claim to hate a country they will refuse to leave_."

Nothing like a goat herder from Botswana, wearing American jeans, swilling Coca Cola and saving for a Corvette while telling me how much he hates America.

I think every ethnic speaking pigeon English and appearing to be without a job ought to be scooped up by INS and re-patrioted as fast as an SST can fly...


----------



## Steve40th

Everywhere on Earth that you have first world civilization, there has been civilization for a long freaking time. Thousands upon thousands of years. I'm a pretty typical white guy, and my ancestors a couple of thousand years ago were most likely doing exactly what I do. Living in a town, getting up, going to work in the morning. I put up structural steel for a living. My ancestors might have been putting up aqueducts in Europe. I'm the result of thousands of years of civilization. The Chinese. They have written records going back five thousand years. There's been civilization there for a long, long time. They are extremely productive and that's a result of them also being the result of thousands of years of civilization. Not the same civilization as we are, but civilization none the less.

The stone age lasted into the 20th century in Africa. No written language, no knowledge of science, astronomy, math, metallurgy, nothing. (with the exception of Egypt) Hunter gatherer, tribal societies. The stone age. Slave importation didn't stop until 1808. African Americans are the descendants of people who, in many cases, were literally living in the stone age all of two hundred years ago. Eight generations is simply not enough time for a bloodline to evolve from cave men to modern first world living. I don't want to get into dangerous territory here, but their crime rates are plenty of evidence that they're impulsive and violent, as a result of being so genetically close to the stone age living that white, brown and yellow people are thousands of years distanced from.


----------



## Camel923

Heard on Tucker Carlson to night a white South African Farmer had squatters on his land in shacks that refused to leave and issued him and his family death threats such as burning him alive. He was forced to sell his land to the government and not at true value. Today at dinner 4 blacks broke into his home and executed him. The second farm murder this month in that district/ Provence or what ever they call it. Coming to us as soon as the democrats can get a majority no matter what with open boarders and confiscation of fire arms from the law abiding.


----------



## youngridge

Camel923 said:


> Heard on Tucker Carlson to night a white South African Farmer had squatters on his land in shacks that refused to leave and issued him and his family death threats such as burning him alive. He was forced to sell his land to the government and not at true value. Today at dinner 4 blacks broke into his home and executed him. The second farm murder this month in that district/ Provence or what ever they call it. Coming to us as soon as the democrats can get a majority no matter what with open boarders and confiscation of fire arms from the law abiding.


A lot of South Africans come to the US on visas for the summer to help farmer and go back during our winter to there own farms. They are good people. They had a lot of faith in Trump to get them help or easier ways to become citizens. Now I think they are hoping Australia will give them asylum. Probably can't help them out in the country they are in but hopefully they can move

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

Camel923 said:


> Today at dinner 4 blacks broke into his home and executed him.


This is why I never go anywhere--even to the grocery store--unless I am armed. We now live in a society where guys shoot at each other for making an inappropriate lane change. And while it has been very quiet in the mall's food court (knock on wood), my wife and I go armed just to sit in the coffee cafe' and read magazines.

When I first came to Madison in 1968, it was a fun place to be. Within perhaps 18 months, the State Street area had angry marches, fires in the street, and riot-dressed cops. I actually hopped on my bike and went over to the "lower east side" and relaxed in biker bars, no kidding. I had no idea at that time that I was living in Madison's "golden age."

I wouldn't give you two cents for our present isthmus. Nothing but angry politicians and bizarre struggles for power. The state legislature is predominantly conservative and the new governor is a libtard. Even in our suburban area, a few months ago shots were fired near our athletic club.

If I go to East Towne Mall, I carry a loaded pistol and a spare magazine. I even have a Boker Kalashnikov 74 switchblade, replete with a special polished edge--just to read magazines. My wife and I used to go there everyday to see old friends. Now, it's perhaps once per week.


----------



## RedLion

An update on the ongoing white genocide in South Africa.



> June Tally: 31 Farm Attacks and 3 Murdered White Farmers in South Africa


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/06/june-tally-31-farm-attacks-3-murdered-white-farmers-south-africa/


----------



## RedLion

The racist lefty hate and murder continues.



> On Friday-Saturday, Sept. 18-19, the annual expansion of the White Cross Monument in Polokwane (Pietersburg), South Africa will take place, commemorating over 2000 farm murders in South Africa since 1990. Singer Steve Hofmeyr will be the guest of honor, who has frequently publicized the fate of the South African farmers.





> This year alone, there have been 304 farm attacks and 46 farm murders through Sept. 15, despite a stringent COVID lockdown. In 2019, there were 472 farm attacks and 49 farm murders. In August, 2020 there were 52 farm attacks and 9 farm murders. In July, there were 58 attacks and 9 murders. After the radical far-left Economic Freedom Fighters party under Julius Malema started a hate campaign over an allegedly racist ad by Clicks beauty chain, attacks spiked in September, with ten attacks last weekend alone.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/09/local-boer-community-discriminated-murdered-prevented-making-living-current-government-south-africa-can-help/


----------



## SOCOM42

Like here, the Abo's pay no attention to rules, they will let Juju take care of them.

Their insatiable need for drawn blood is worldwide.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

pretty sure a race war would make target acquisition easier... on both sides


----------



## inceptor

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> pretty sure a race war would make target acquisition easier... on both sides


Have you watched the rioting video's yet? Many are white liberals.


----------



## SOCOM42

inceptor said:


> Have you watched the rioting video's yet? Many are white liberals.


You are right, however if they come as a group, you won't have to wonder what side they are on!

There are plenty of the Rachael Donatz types that will be with them.


----------

